# Heterometrus Swammerdami



## Nikos (Oct 25, 2004)

what do you think of this beauty  :}


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Oct 25, 2004)

nice find, but are u sure its a Heterometrus?  I didnt think any of that species had pebbled chela?   interesting colour thats for sure.


----------



## Nikos (Oct 25, 2004)

yeah it's a heterometrus for sure and 95% sure that it's a swammerdami and 75% that it's subspecie Heterometrus swammerdami Titanicus due to the full granulation of its prosoma.

By the way it can stridulate too.


----------



## Steven (Oct 25, 2004)

congratz on the new addition !!!    
where did ya got it from now ? :?


----------



## pandinus (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats. when full grown, dont these outsize P imperator?


----------



## Dean (Jul 18, 2006)

I didn't know scorps could stridulate.

What kind of a sound is made from them? Is it anything like a cricket?

And how is this guy doing? Do you still have him? This post is almost two years old.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 18, 2006)

wow quite an old post....
yes i still have HER and she's already mated since a year ago. 
Hopefully she'll give birth in the following months.

The sound when they stridulate sounds like a hiss rather than similar to crickets.

More photos of her and her boyfriend (as well as some porn with her in the leading role) here: www.scorpiones.eu.tc


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 18, 2006)

hahaha nice picture there... hope she drops yousome kids soon...


----------



## JSN (Jul 19, 2006)

burly lookin' beast ya got there...hope these become more common in the trade someday...


----------



## Arietans (Jul 19, 2006)

Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Nikos (Jul 19, 2006)

btw the photos above are of her being just subadult...she growed a bit after her final molt.


----------

